# First Ranitomeya Variabilis 'Highland' Tadpoles!



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

So I have my first tads (thanks to the frogs I got from Dendrobati, whom I highly recommend)!

This was kind of unexpected so I had to do quick research as I was collecting the two tads I got from my brom. I was pruning the viv and saw 10 eggs (which are now in a petri dish), went to collect them off the leaf and noticed the tads swimming in a tiny amount of water. Anyways, here are the pics and I would love some advice from some experienced froggers on what to do next. One is twice the size of the other so I am assuming it is farther along.

Thanks!



















I will have to keep a development diary on these two and my new eggs. I should have a ton of new variabilis running around soon enough!


----------



## KC3 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's awesome! Congratulations! Just had my first vanzo tad, it's so exciting isn't it


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good find and congrats! It is always exciting to find tadpoles in your vivariums!


----------



## SwampFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Bump for any advice.

Also, as an update I am now witnessing my frogs moving tads on their backs so there are even more than the two I found in there somewhere... I figure they have been moved to the brom or in the water feature in the center of the tank. Time will tell how they do.


----------

